# Masturbation/Best ways to get off



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

Hitachi Magic Wand. 'nuff said.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I like to grab my dick and then rub it vigorously. Of course, this helps...


----------



## Angel (Jun 18, 2011)

I've actually found it easier to not focus on any person at all when masturbating. I just focus on the pleasure of the moment. Only later on can I start picturing something in my mind that turns me on.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I used to enjoy phone sex during my engagement a lot ... Was really easy to create and live out all sorts of fantasies. After marriage, I used to enjoy helping my ex masturbate though - she was a screamer  I made it a point to learn exactly what it took to get a woman to orgasm - it's all in the fingers and the sensuality of words. You can't please another person without knowing what she wants. 

However, lost the lovin' feeling when my wife would not return the favour [she was far too rough and would hurt me more than pleasure me]. I got maybe a 'handful' of handjobs over 3 years of marriage and not much more. Performance anxiety coupled with an endless barrage of insults really corrupted my sex drive. 

Since the divorce though I've completely lost interest in sex/masturbation. I find it a chore more than anything else.

To me, there's so much more to life than self-pleasure. I'd rather just sit back and read a good book - or have a good meaningful conversation/chat with a friend. I guess I'm more sensual than sexual.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

sprinkles said:


> IMO, don't use your hands. Avoid hands for any part of the process if you can, but especially don't use them directly. This is probably more difficult for guys to pull off.


LOL

definitely mission impossible


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Cover3 said:


> LOL
> 
> definitely mission impossible


Nope, not impossible! Just takes a lot of practice and concentration (or lack thereof).


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

SuburbanLurker said:


> Nope, not impossible! Just takes a lot of practice and concentration (or lack thereof).


all the way? I actually managed to do it once or twice, but certainly not without using hands at all.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Cover3 said:


> all the way? I actually managed to do it once or twice, but certainly not without using hands at all.


Yep, all the way. Google "Isabella Valentine - Jackpot" (which is gender neutral). The hypnosis stuff is bullshit (depending on how you look at it), but it basically helped me learn how to put myself in a sort of a meditative state where I can stimulate myself with just my mind and some audio or visual help. It's exhausting though so I don't do it very often.


----------

